# What is hands down the best DTG printer in the market?



## 3noot

Which will cause the least amount of problems.


----------



## NZACO

3noot said:


> Which will cause the least amount of problems.


That depends on how much you print, the condition and the conditions you keep your printer.


----------



## Gary Straub

And that's the truth!


----------



## EricDeem

Lots of factors involved in choosing the "best" printer for your needs.


----------



## binki

They all suck. You need to run them all day. You can make money with them but they still don't equal the profitability of screen printing. 

If you can't run it all day then source it to someone who does until you can.


----------



## EricDeem

@binki you have a horrible attitude. I know of several DTG shops that pull in millions and millions of dollars in sales. Some people might feel that screen printing sucks...all the separations, films, screens, inks, registration, squeegee angle, squeegee pressure, flashing, storage of supplies, shop space required for press and dryer, learning curve, low margins, high competition etc. You are comparing apples to oranges...that's like saying all pizza suck because I had a piece of frozen pizza and it tasted like cardboard so therefore they must all be that way.


----------



## TshirtBonus

I've been rather unimpressed with DTG, but I've only seen prints from the likes of Epson and Brother machines.

All the print shop gurus seem to think that Kornit is the best DTG printer manufacturer—if you can afford it. I have yet to see samples, though.

I'm going to stick with screen printing until my web site becomes more lucrative/popular. Maybe one day I'll toy with the idea of leasing a Kornit Breeze. Here's what a vendor told me about the Breeze:

_The Breeze lists for $69k. Being the pioneers of DTG, Kornit is the only company that has an in-line pretreat system as well as the largest, stainless steel printheads on the market for by far the lowest operating costs and highest reliability in the industry._

They have more expensive models too...


----------



## Mammath

TshirtBonus said:


> I've been rather unimpressed with DTG, but I've only seen prints from the likes of Epson and Brother machines.



I use an Epson DTG printer and as a screen printer for the last 27yrs, and now fully DTG, please go to my FB page and let me know which prints you're unimpressed by. https://www.facebook.com/mammathcustomtshirtprinting/ 

For small run full colour orders screen printing just can't touch DTG.


----------



## TshirtBonus

Mammath said:


> I use an Epson DTG printer and as a screen printer for the last 27yrs, and now fully DTG, please go to my FB page and let me know which prints you're unimpressed by. https://www.facebook.com/mammathcustomtshirtprinting/
> 
> For small run full colour orders screen printing just can't touch DTG.


I'm unimpressed when the ink starts cracking and flaking off after just a few washes. Yeah, I know that there are several factors that determine DTG print quality, but I'm downright scared of Epson and Brother...particularly when it comes to black garments.


----------



## Mammath

TshirtBonus said:


> I'm unimpressed when the ink starts cracking and flaking off after just a few washes. Yeah, I know that there are several factors that determine DTG print quality, but I'm downright scared of Epson and Brother...particularly when it comes to black garments.


Sorry, wrong again.  I wouldn't have even got into DTG if wash fastness wasn't equal to screen printing.


----------



## TshirtBonus

Mammath said:


> Sorry, wrong again.  I wouldn't have even got into DTG if wash fastness wasn't equal to screen printing.


No, I'm not wrong.  I've seen it in person—several times. It's a serious problem. Perhaps the print shops I tried simply weren't as talented as you are.

Regardless, I'm a huge fan of screen printing...and of my new screen printing shop. They also handle fulfillment and customer service for me, so all I need to do is focus on graphic design and marketing. I really like the consistency in print quality, color vibrancy, high profit margins, etc. My customers also really appreciate my low prices and FAST shipping because all my shirts are folded, bagged, tagged, and ready to be shipped—rather than sitting around in an on-demand print queue.

Like I said, I'm intrigued by Kornit DTG printers, but I don't really feel like spending money on hardware or employees just yet.


----------



## danslave

TshirtBonus said:


> Perhaps the print shops I tried simply weren't as talented as you are.


You know, tone is hard to judge online so can't tell if that was a snide comment directed at the other poster, but individual talent IS a factor on how these things come out.

How you pre-treat, the kind of pretreatment, too much white too little white, how you saturate your colors and even how you prepare your images in your design software all have a lot to do with how a final image comes out.

The learning curve can be really high, but I can manage to give my customers prints that rival anything you can do with screen printing gin very small quantities and with no set-up costs.

Could be this is not something for you, and that's a fair statement, but to dismiss all DTG as being crap because you have not seen it done well is a disservice to everyone.


----------



## TshirtBonus

danslave said:


> You know, tone is hard to judge online so can't tell if that was a snide comment directed at the other poster, but individual talent IS a factor on how these things come out.


No, I was trying to compliment you. Your shirts look fantastic, even after 30 washes. That certainly wasn't my experience. And I'm told that the printer operator's skills have a lot to do with it.



> Could be this is not something for you, and that's a fair statement, but to dismiss all DTG as being crap because you have not seen it done well is a disservice to everyone.


Yeah, I didn't quite say that...


----------



## TshirtBonus

danslave said:


> but to dismiss all DTG as being crap because you have not seen it done well is a disservice to everyone.


Perhaps you're confusing me with binki? He's the one who said, "They all suck."


----------



## danslave

I think we're all confusing each other, or I am. I did not post the images above, that was Mammath

Anyway, got to love the internet, it allows us to be all confused!


----------



## TshirtBonus

Whoops. My schooling for computer science apparently didn't teach me how to use discussion forums! My apologies.


----------



## CanarianDrifter

I am confused!!! LOL


----------



## binki

EricDeem said:


> @binki you have a horrible attitude. I know of several DTG shops that pull in millions and millions of dollars in sales. Some people might feel that screen printing sucks...all the separations, films, screens, inks, registration, squeegee angle, squeegee pressure, flashing, storage of supplies, shop space required for press and dryer, learning curve, low margins, high competition etc. You are comparing apples to oranges...that's like saying all pizza suck because I had a piece of frozen pizza and it tasted like cardboard so therefore they must all be that way.


I have a horrible attitude because DTG sucks. Screen printing is cheaper and better and beats the hell out of DTG. I don't know what I am talking about since I have done both. 

For white garments DTG competes on price for consumables with screen print but not on time to complete. For darks DTG is off the hook more expensive. 

So yes, Someone doing 1 offs can make a fortune on DTG but for the average Joe working on starting up DTG is a bust. Too Expensive to get into, Too Expensive to maintain and Too Expensive to build UNLESS that is the market you get into and that is the market that you serve. 

MY experiences on this forum are single person startups like myself and I would never, ever, ever point them to DTG to start. 

Ok, I am not negative, just real. 

Oh, by the way if Justin Walker can chime in that would be great..... He has done more DTG than anyone here or any vendor on this forum.

I stand by my statements, go screen print or plastisol transfers if you don't want to invest in equipment.


----------



## Justin Walker

Did I hear my name being mentioned? Lol. Speak of the devil and he shall appear....

I think that if you look at the overall state of the industry, you'll find that more often than not, people end up getting out of DTG not too long after they get into it. Several years ago, this figure was far higher but advancements in the industry (hardware, ink chemistry, software, etc) and an improved understanding of the process has allowed more and more people to achieve some level of success - this by no means indicates that the technology is viable for everyone, but there are more people experiencing success than before.

People like Fred (binki) and myself have spent countless hours and untold fortunes trying to make it work, and the road has indeed been rocky. I started with the Flexijet, and I was responsible for many other people purchasing that machine. Fast forward a few years, and none of the original crop of users that I was familiar with are still using this printer (most have gotten out of DTG, entirely). I then started a national chain called ContractDTG, starting with 4 locations across the US (with 3 other guys) all with Kornit printers - we experienced almost overnight success and soon had more work than we ever dreamed of. At the time, we were printing 24/7/365 for major online companies like Red Bubble, and I was pretty sure I had finally "made it". Unfortunately, hardware problems soon left only one Kornit owner in our network after a year and a half or so, and even he soon got rid of his machine and went back to focusing on embroidery and vinyl printing. From there it was a matter of bouncing around different machines, from Brother to a wide range of Epson based units....... The same story was true - most of the people I spoke with or worked with eventually got out of it to pursue more profitable ventures. The last major printing company I started was Fusion Logistics Group, and we had 5 DTG printers and again, more work than we could handle. On average, only 2-3 of our machines would ever be fully operational at any given time, due to hardware issues and maintenance issues (even though I've spent well over a decade in DTG and have a thorough understanding of the maintenance required, it becomes much more complicated when you rely on a bunch of employees to work the machines all day and night).

It's not like DTG is a waste of time - if you have a good market for it and can charge lots of money for one-off shirts, you can do well (provided you overcome the hardware and maintenance issues). The issue is that MOST people over anticipate their respective markets, expecting to sell 30+ shirts per day at $20-25 per unit - the reality is that most people don't have that kind of market, and end up competing with local print shops for 30 or 50 piece orders. At that level, most people aren't properly set up to print bulk runs, and find their costs getting out of control quickly. While ink costs have certainly come down, it is easy for a full coverage print to wind up costing several dollars in ink and pretreat, eating up any room to be financially competitive - add to this the fact that these machines are incredibly slow (especially if you want to print at the top quality settings all the time) and it makes for a difficult business model.

I've found that those who seem to do best with DTG are established print shops with an existing "cornerstone" product which pays the bills - the DTG printers are then used as an additional income stream, as the success of their business does not hang in the balance. Some people have had good success by owning lots of printers at once - I call this the "embroidery business model"... In the embroidery field, most people understand that you're not gonna get rich with a single embroidery head - it's just way too slow, unless you're charging a premium for each product (again, not everyone has this type of market); if you want to be a big player, you need multiple embroidery heads to knock out your jobs quickly and efficiently. The same is true for DTG - you need to own enough printers to be able to not only keep up with volume production, but also to mitigate issues stemming from downtime..... Far too often I see "DTG only" businesses with only one machine, and suddenly they are dead in the water for 3 days while they get their equipment back up and running - this is KILLER to most businesses! If you can't handle your printer going down for a few days at any given moment, you better have a contingency plan which includes additional printers or alternate profit centers to carry you through the downtime.

DTG is a difficult endeavor - it is not for the feint hearted.... The message I have tried to deliver for years is that you CAN succeed with this technology, but most people get dollar signs in their eyes and envision a perfect printing process without fully embracing the difficult journey ahead. It's not all dollar signs and roses. If you don't fully anticipate the slow production speeds, high operating costs and general downtime, you are setting yourself up for failure - that's just the reality of this industry. If you factor in all of these issues and you really listen to those in the field who have struggled or are struggling, you can learn a lot about how to proceed, greatly improving your chances for success. Even with a great business plan and a solid market, you CAN NOT get into this if you aren't a technically savvy person - you need to be prepared to get your hands dirty and learn everything about the hardware you have selected. Be prepared to replace print heads yourself, as well as capping stations, encoder strips, tiny springs and plastic components, and lots more. If you struggle with your email or programming your smart phone, stay the hell away from DTG! If you are technically capable, have a solid business plan and an existing, reliable income stream (not dependent on your DTG equipment), you will find yourself in a much more desirable situation. Also, do your homework! That sounds cliche, but don't rely solely on Internet feedback to make your decision - you would be surprised at what people say "behind the scenes" compared to what they say publicly..... Get into some shops and talk to the owners candidly, if they are willing - don't just ask about the machine itself, but discuss the practical issues they've experienced with DTG and how they have mitigated these factors. Being well informed and brutally realistic is critical for your overall success in this industry.


----------



## Justin Walker

PS - the question of "which is the best DTG printer" is a futile question - the industry has been arguing passionately about this for many years, with no resolution or consensus. The real question you should be asking is "which is the best DTG printer for ME and my business model?" Even then, nobody can answer that question for you - it is up to you to run the numbers (cost of purchase, cost of operation, consumables, size, speed, features, support, etc) and determine what fits best in your shop, for your purposes.


----------



## binki

Justin Walker said:


> Did I hear my name being mentioned? Lol. Speak of the devil and he shall appear....


Umm, isn't that the definition of of the Arch Angel?


----------



## mrbigz

Well put Mr Walker.


----------



## RobP614

TshirtBonus said:


> Like I said, I'm intrigued by Kornit DTG printers, but I don't really feel like spending money on hardware or employees just yet.


If you really dig deep into DTG inks and the process as a whole you very quick realize the failure points with Kornit. They are great machines overall, but any machine has down time...no machine is 100%. So if you have a $70k DTG printer that goes down you'll lose 2-3 day of productions. ROI being 200 shirts are day so you'll be behind 400-600 shirts by the time the machine is going again, not to mention explaining to customer why there order was delayed. (oh and the 200 was the ROI just to pay for the machine; don't trust any companies ROI calculator you're not going to get $18 for every shirt you print)

So what's the answer two $70k machine...so now you at $140k; that's crazy!

I've been printing DTG for 4 years, in that time I've had two jobs where the ink cracked or peel; and both times it was my heat press that was messed up and I didn't know. Make sure you buy a pyrometer right from the start! Geo Knight sells one for $90 worth every penny.

If we comparing screen printing to DTG it's a bit of an apples and oranges situation, we offer both methods. If you have 75+ black shirts that are a 1 color white print, you'd be an idiot to DTG that!

Every print process has it's place...but print durability shouldn't be a concern with DTG if you are properly trained and have well maintained equipment. We print with Firebird inks, and that's helped a lot to...30+ washes every time; even if I go overboard on Pretreat.

As for the best DTG Printer "hands down"; I've really like the machines from OmniPrint - FreeJet and the Belquette - Genesis. Runner up would be Spectra P600 based machine you could buy a few of those and have a power house print shop!


----------



## Mammath

Justin & Fred, many good points you've made.

Let me first say that it’s about time a thread from the many asking 'which is the best DTG printer' has turned into a great discussion about screen printing v DTG.  Now let me fire some bullet responses given what has been said.

I'm someone who has been in the textile printing industry for some time, and who has owned a screen printing business for 15 years pumping out somewhere between 5 - 10K prints per week. It's paramount to ones success to understand the market because the screen printing and DTG markets are very different. No-one should get into DTG and try to compete with orders that belong to screen printers, e.g. volume. Nor should one start up a screen printing business and find themselves competing with the DTG market which is small run orders, print on demand, and custom one-offs.

For a DTG business you need to be doing what is not feasible for screen printers to do, and visa-versa. Before I got into DTG I was fortunate enough to gain a lot of insight into the demand for small run orders from a screen printers point of view. I would get countless calls every week from potential customers that needed 20 units and under, multi coloured, or larger orders that consisted of many different full colour designs. Orders like that were simply not feasible for me to touch as a screen printing business. More so, not feasible for the customer to pay hundreds of dollars just for the film/screen set-ups. There’s actually plenty of profit in DTG other than just printing one-offs. 

I agree DTG is slow as hell when it comes to volume compared to screen printing, but that's not the DTG niche. I can guarantee that on an order of 20 full colour dark garments, I've finished the job using DTG before the screen printer has finished making the screens. So in these instances DTG is much faster than screen printing. On an order of 300 units, screen printing will kick a DTG printer's arse every time because that's the screen printers domain.

DTG technology has come along way over the years and there are low maintenance DTG printers available these days compared with the antiquated DTG printers of yesteryear. Downtime has to be expected in any business when 'moving parts' are involved. Maintenance is a given no matter the method. Ovens and auto's breakdown which can halt a screen printers production, same as dampers and heads fail in DTG printers. Managing your downtime is the most important factor.

Concerning start-up costs I spent more setting up my screen printing business many years ago than my DTG business. Plus the space required for a worthy screen shop usually requires leasing a workshop which then creates extra overheads. DTG requires a lot less space in comparison.
One can set up cheaply using both methods of textile reproduction. But you get what you pay for. 

Training an employee to screen print, which is a friggin’ art, takes much longer than teaching them to print using DTG. 

In closing, research your market and nail it. Both methods of reproduction have their place.


.


----------



## Island Designs

RobP614 said:


> If you really dig deep into DTG inks and the process as a whole you very quick realize the failure points with Kornit. They are great machines overall, but any machine has down time...no machine is 100%. So if you have a $70k DTG printer that goes down you'll lose 2-3 day of productions. ROI being 200 shirts are day so you'll be behind 400-600 shirts by the time the machine is going again, not to mention explaining to customer why there order was delayed. (oh and the 200 was the ROI just to pay for the machine; don't trust any companies ROI calculator you're not going to get $18 for every shirt you print)
> 
> So what's the answer two $70k machine...so now you at $140k; that's crazy!
> 
> I've been printing DTG for 4 years, in that time I've had two jobs where the ink cracked or peel; and both times it was my heat press that was messed up and I didn't know. Make sure you buy a pyrometer right from the start! Geo Knight sells one for $90 worth every penny.
> 
> If we comparing screen printing to DTG it's a bit of an apples and oranges situation, we offer both methods. If you have 75+ black shirts that are a 1 color white print, you'd be an idiot to DTG that!
> 
> Every print process has it's place...but print durability shouldn't be a concern with DTG if you are properly trained and have well maintained equipment. We print with Firebird inks, and that's helped a lot to...30+ washes every time; even if I go overboard on Pretreat.
> 
> As for the best DTG Printer "hands down"; I've really like the machines from OmniPrint - FreeJet and the Belquette - Genesis. Runner up would be Spectra P600 based machine you could buy a few of those and have a power house print shop!


Well, put, great advice from both Rob and Justin. I'm running 2 Spectra's, a back-up modular and I'm about to get a 3rd Spectra. My game plan is grow my business steady with the right customers and build relationships with them.

A bit of advice to add, make sure your customers ALSO understand DTG.


----------



## EricDeem

binki said:


> Oh, by the way if Justin Walker can chime in that would be great..... He has done more DTG than anyone here or any vendor on this forum.


LOL...Never heard of him  Interestingly enough Justin is beginning to market a DTG printer of his own. - Katana. Knowing Justin like I do, he is VERY passionate about DTG and its place in the market, otherwise why invest in building a DTG printer to sell.

Your argument is that DTG just thru and thru sucks and I find that to be a ridiculous statement. As Mark (Mammath) stated the "talent" required to be a successful screen printer is much greater than that of a DTG operator. You are still comparing apples to oranges. I don't think that DTG is a replacement for all printing techniques but its chopping away at market share year after year after year.


----------



## Justin Walker

EricDeem said:


> LOL...Never heard of him  Interestingly enough Justin is beginning to market a DTG printer of his own. - Katana. Knowing Justin like I do, he is VERY passionate about DTG and its place in the market, otherwise why invest in building a DTG printer to sell.


I am definitely quite passionate about it - after investing so many years and so much money into DTG, I'm kinda "pot committed" (to borrow a Poker phrase)at this point! Haha

However, I still refuse to paint it as all roses and rainbows, when we all know how real the struggle truly is for most people. I prefer to be as honest and blunt as possible, so informed and intelligent individuals can decide if it is really for them, before they lose a bunch of money.



EricDeem said:


> Your argument is that DTG just thru and thru sucks and I find that to be a ridiculous statement.


I think you and I both have been in a position before where we have felt the same way - we each earned our spots in this industry through trial and error, and a fair share of success and failure. Heck, there's a few people on the FB group who would say the same thing about DTG, as the pain of loss is still so great..... It's not an easy feeling to shake! Haha


----------



## DTGDude

You sound like you were in an abused relationship and haven't learned your lesson. haha


----------



## Justin Walker

DTGDude said:


> You sound like you were in an abused relationship and haven't learned your lesson. haha


Are you referring to me? If so, spot on! Hahaha apparently I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Mammath

EricDeem said:


> LOL...Never heard of him  Interestingly enough Justin is beginning to market a DTG printer of his own. - Katana. Knowing Justin like I do, he is VERY passionate about DTG and its place in the market, otherwise why invest in building a DTG printer to sell.
> 
> Your argument is that DTG just thru and thru sucks and I find that to be a ridiculous statement. As Mark (Mammath) stated the "talent" required to be a successful screen printer is much greater than that of a DTG operator. You are still comparing apples to oranges. I don't think that DTG is a replacement for all printing techniques but its chopping away at market share year after year after year.




I reckon Justin and Fred went too big too early, but life is about having a good crack at something, living and learning, and adapting... Especially if demand is banging on your door... I'm sure if they had that time again in this age of DTG development it may be a different scenario.

Justin, you are definitely a glutton for punishment creating the Katana.  What that endeavour says to me though, is you still have a place left in your graphic reproduction heart for DTG. The Katana looks like a great entry level unit and it's compatible with Kothari so what can I say?  Fred has obviously said, To hell with DTG! (Given his absolute comments. 

Eric, I used to give my new employees, even those with trade certificates in screen printing, 3 months probationary employment. By then, they should be close to understanding and controlling pre-press. But it takes full year to set them loose alone on a manual carousel. Another year, to take full control of an auto. So much more to get right screen printing. DTG takes about 3hrs to be basic at it, and 3 months to be awesome. 

I saw an interesting vid' today of a Kornit banging out an 800 unit order taking a speedy 1.30 min to complete 1 shirt. WTF? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48NgUez7Ck0&feature=youtu.be

That shirt/singlet looked so lonely going down the oven with no mates.  No matter how good DTG is, it is not suited to that kind of *volume!* A TAS/auto, would have that order done by lunch and finished shirts would be getting pulled off every 5 seconds.  You'd be quickly folding them a certain way to fit them all on the oven belt when they're being spit out that fast. 

Understand your markets and use the appropriate equipment to be profitable.


----------



## binki

Yes, Justin did mention his new project to me. I have known him for a very long time. 

I never said DTG doesn't work. It did for us and it does for Justin. The major problems are cost of White ink, speed to produce dark garments and most important the misprints and head failures for no apparent reason. Justin has done for more that I have and he has owned just about every DTG printer on the market. I ran a K2 for a long time and as Justin can attest to, we put out some awesome work. 

I just don't want anyone to think they can just buy the printer and start printing with never a problem. Again, Justin can attest to this as have I.


----------



## BDave

Mammath said:


> I use an Epson DTG printer and as a screen printer for the last 27yrs, and now fully DTG, please go to my FB page and let me know which prints you're unimpressed by. https://www.facebook.com/mammathcustomtshirtprinting/
> 
> For small run full colour orders screen printing just can't touch DTG.[/QUOTE
> 
> Photos are great !!! Whats your pretreat secret


----------



## sindhu g n

It depends on the amount of printing and how you maintaine that machine.


----------



## NinjaTactics

TshirtBonus said:


> I'm unimpressed when the ink starts cracking and flaking off after just a few washes. Yeah, I know that there are several factors that determine DTG print quality, but I'm downright scared of Epson and Brother...particularly when it comes to black garments.


As Mammath has pointed out already, the colorfastness of DTG on good printers is perfectly fine. I have produced DTG prints that I have probably washed 50-100 times (my own personal shirts, test runs, and stuff I've given away) and the prints are still holding up (and the ones I designed to intentionally look distressed just look even more vintage and awesome). If you have a quality DTG printer and are a decent operator you can reliably produce incredible product that will last.

I've owned a Kornit Breeze since 2014Q3 and have had zero mechanical downtime with the machine, and could not be happier with it (knock on wood). I think this is a second generation one where they have fixed the spray pump regulator and encoding strip issues from the first gen. The only downtime I have is the downtime I want, and when I leave my office. One important thing for everybody to remember (those who have been burned by DTG in past, or those looking to get into it) is that the manufacturers are continuously improving processes, formulas, and everything else that goes in to this (still very much developing) thing we call DTG, even on a month by month basis is some cases. The machines, inks, and components of 6 months, 12 months, and 36 months ago are often rapidly changing and improving. I can't speak to the reliability of other DTG machines, because I've never used any other DTG machines for production - I've just tested them at trade shows. The modern Kornit machines are purpose built with totally different components and made for industrial high quality printing, and include pretreatment application right inside the machine, and with the Kornit ink formula you print right on the wet garment, no extra pretreat drying steps and so forth. The Kornits are much more expensive for the machine up front, but in my analysis that preceeded my purchase they are also much better for workflow and footprint size, and the ink costs and maintenance (especially white) are all what pushed me to buy the Kornit to begin with. If I had to do all of the pretreatment process that goes along with many other DTG outfits I just wouldn't be interested in DTG. I hope to supplement and complement the DTG printer with a sublimation printer next year.

If you are not very well capitalized, or want to do it as a hobbyist, DTG printing is probably not a good idea. The cheaper machines tend to not produce great prints, or the cheaper ones that do are very expensive in terms of ink per print (especially on darks, because of the cost of white ink for those manufacturers). The quality and high end DTG machines are awesome if you 1) have the demand and 2) take care of the machines. Those are the two most important factors, and time after time I've seen people on here fail with DTG because they don't realize that. If you don't take care of your machine, it won't produce great prints, and you'll end up failing. Don't just trust sales associates and floor samples - it's very easy to produce shirts in perfect conditions at a trade show using a ton of ink, but talk to people about daily/weekly/annual operating challenges of individual machines who actually own them. Do a lot of research, go to a lot of trade shows to see and test the machines in person, and if you can, find people that own the exact machine(s) you are interested in buying and get real-world info from those people about their experiences and best practices with the individual machine(s) you want to invest in.


----------



## BrianEFisher

Mammoth, what printer do you have. I'm curious. I like your Facebook samples


----------



## naruto3

looks great Mammath


----------



## Mammath

BDave said:


> Photos are great !!! Whats your pretreat secret



No secret mate. I use the Epson pretreat in conjunction with a ViperOne pneumatic and quality brushed cotton garments. 




BrianEFisher said:


> Mammoth, what printer do you have. I'm curious. I like your Facebook samples


I use the Epson F2000 combined with Kothari Print Pro Brian.


----------



## flypitcher

Hi Mammoth,
thanks for the info one question, what brand of t shirts do you print on.
Do you use gildan premium at all?


----------



## quan

Can you tell me what machine you use


----------



## Mammath

flypitcher said:


> Hi Mammoth,
> thanks for the info one question, what brand of t shirts do you print on.
> Do you use gildan premium at all?



What I suggest is get a bunch of brands and knits together and print them. This is known as sampling. Some brands/knits/compositions of fabric will print better than others...

Find the sweet spot mate.


----------



## darealtynitty

Hey how's it going I see this thread is over a year old but I found it to be one of the most informative about the world of dtg printing I seen a couple people speak highly on Kornit machines and I would rather spend the money on a more expensive machine if it's gonna save me the headache that comes with cheaper machines so I would like to know if anyone has any knowledge on the M&R mlink machines


----------



## NZACO

darealtynitty said:


> Hey how's it going I see this thread is over a year old but I found it to be one of the most informative about the world of dtg printing I seen a couple people speak highly on Kornit machines and I would rather spend the money on a more expensive machine if it's gonna save me the headache that comes with cheaper machines so I would like to know if anyone has any knowledge on the M&R mlink machines


The M-LinkX printer could have been very good for the market (speed and cost of print) if more firms purchased the printer but two things stopped more printers been purchased. 

1, The purchase cost of the printer
2, The after sale customer service.


----------

